# Can't find CD-Recorder

## Anti

Hello.

I have a LiteOn IDE 12x recorder, but I simply can't find it / set it up as recording device.

I've tried passing hdd=ide-scsi to the kernel (heard it from somewhere else) but that doesn't help either.

It works fine as normal CD-ROM device.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

- Anti

----------

## sven

http://www.linuxnewbie.org/nhf/intel/software/cdrecord_cdr.html

This howto will probalby help! Do not forget to compile the SCSI emulation into a module!

----------

## Anti

Thank ye kindly. I'll try that  :Smile: 

----------

## Anti

Ok, I got the cd-r working just fine.

Problem is, I have hdd=ide-scsi appended to the kernel to make it work, and now it seems I do not have a cd-rom drive. Only the burning software can find it. This makes it so I have to reboot with new parameters every time I want to record cds.

Any other way to solve it?

Thanks

- Anti

----------

## Guest

When your CD Writer is set to SCSI emulation, you need to have 'SCSI CD-ROM support' enabled in your kernel configuration to be able to read from the drive.

Dave

----------

## Anti

Thank you very much    :Very Happy: 

----------

